# Wasserflöhe



## Casybay (26. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr hatte ich jede Menge Wasserflöhe  im Teich, kann aber jetzt keine mehr sehen, ist die Wasserqualität schuld, oder die Kälte, oder ist das normal das sie sich zurück ziehen bzw.absterben?:?
LG
Carmen


----------



## Christian und Frauke (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo Carmen,
ich denke mal die sterben wenn das Wasser zu kalt wird
aber legen vorher noch Eier ab die den Winter überleben.
Bei einem neu angelegtem Teich sollen die sogar per Luftpost kommen
obwohl die nur ganz kurze Flügel haben   
Nee Spass beiseite ich glaube die Eier werden mit dem Wind verteilt
Aber da wird der eine oder andere bestimmt noch was zu sagen.



Achso übrigens:willkommen


----------



## Dodi (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo Carmen,

auch von mir noch ein :willkommen hier im Forum!

Zu den Wasserflöhen hab ich das gefunden:



> Wasserflöhe, die im Sommer teilweise massenhaft auftreten können, sucht man im Winter vergeblich im Wasser. Die Wasserflöhe haben sich an das jahreszeitlich so unterschiedliche Leben im Teich mit einem üppig gedeckten Tisch im Sommer und bei eisiger Kälte mit leeren Vorratskammern in genialer Weise angepasst. Bei gutem Algenwachstum im Sommer muss ihre Entwicklung sehr schnell gehen, wollen sie die Nahrungsreserven optimal ausnutzen. In dieser Zeit erfolgt die Fortpflanzung ohne Männchen ausschließlich durch Jungfernzeugung, es werden in kurzer Zeit hohe Nachkommenzahlen erreicht. Im Spätherbst, wenn die Nahrungsgrundlagen nicht mehr ausreichen, entstehen aus den Eiern nicht nur Weibchen, sondern auch Männchen. Diese befruchten dann die Weibchen und es entwickeln sich Dauereier, die auf den Teichgrund sinken, um dort den Winter zu überstehen. Im Frühling entwickeln sich dann wieder nur Weibchen der Jahreszyklus beginnt erneut.


 
Quelle

Es besteht also kein Grund zur Sorge, Du wirst bestimmt bald wieder jede Menge Wasserflöhe haben! 

Ach so, noch was: Ein Wasserfloh lebt etwa 3 Monate...


----------



## Casybay (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo und lieben Dank
kann die für meine Wasserqualität dringend gebrauchen, da ich ja ohne Technik meinen Teich betreibe
Herzliche Grüße an Euch
Carmen


----------



## tattoo_hh (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ach so, noch was: Ein Wasserfloh lebt etwa 3 Monate...



es sei denn er trifft auf einen flossenträger


----------

